# Lake Audubon Fishing Report - 6-mile



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Lake Audubon Fishing Report

I will be open all day Thanksgiving Day and the rest of your long holiday weekend.

Walleye activity has been fair to good this past week. Don't drive on the ice yet there is too much thin ice.

Nelson Bay is pretty hot in the mouth of the bay. Fish in 17 to 20 feet of water. Same for the Velva Bay area and in the channel on the south side of the East End Embankment.

Use Genz Worms, Buckshot Rattlers or treble hooks tipped with minnows. Suspend them 4 to 12 inches off the bottom. Sunset bite is the best but you may catch some in the morning also.

Good Fish'n 
Carey

www.sixmilecorner.com


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

Ice on Saturday was 11-12 inches on the north end of the lake. Heard reports of some 6 inch spots so do not attempt to drive yet. Some nice size fish being caught but not in quantity. Alot of smaller eyes also.


----------

